# Les choses à ne pas faire



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2005)

Repasser un sharpei pour enlever les plis.


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2005)

Ah oui....c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Septembre 2005)

*Laisser les nioubies*
ouvrir des fils à la volée


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Laisser les nioubies*
> ouvrir des fils à la volée




On est nioub. jusqu'à quand ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Laisser les nioubies*
> ouvrir des fils à la volée



Empêcheur de poster en rond.


----------



## quetzalk (26 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On est nioub. jusqu'à quand ?



Tu vois petit, la nioubitude n'est pas un stade de développement, ni un état transitoire, pas même un espoir de changement. La nioubitude c'est un état d'esprit, un art de vivre, une manière d'être, ou plus exactement un très long chemin spirituel qui te conduit vers là où tu es déjà.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> La nioubitude c'est un état d'esprit, un art de vivre, une manière d'être, ou plus exactement un très long chemin spirituel qui te conduit vers là où tu es déjà.




*Dis Quetzalk*
Tu crois que les nioubies, c'est comme les Jackys ?


----------



## quetzalk (26 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dis Quetzalk*
> Tu crois que les nioubies, c'est comme les Jackys ?



*Certes non, doux Jésus !* 
Même avec une très forte 'Niouby Touch' on ne peut pas rajouter un aileron, ni un pare-choc clignotant à son Nioub. Au mieux un caisson de basse, mais pas plus.
(je vois que ça t'a marqué     !)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Septembre 2005)

*Après tout t'as raison.*
Un jackybeauf est fier de prendre la poubelle pour aller faire ses courses le samedi.
Je ne prendrai par contre pas de nioube pour aller au supermarché.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Après tout t'as raison.*
> Un jackybeauf est fier de prendre la poubelle pour aller faire ses courses le samedi.
> Je ne prendrai par contre pas de nioube pour aller au supermarché.


Perso, ça ne me gêne pas car je déteste aller au supermarché.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Repasser un sharpei pour enlever les plis.




pourquoi se fatiguer a le repasser vu que a bout de ses 2 ans il en a presque plus ?


----------



## puregeof (27 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Repasser un sharpei pour enlever les plis.



Ca me rappelle. Il y a deux ans. Période de flottement. Je sors avec une avocate. Mignonne, rousse/blonde. Un peu déjantée. Marrante. On reste quelques semaines ensemble. Peut-être quelques mois. Un jour on se sépare. je ne sais plus très bien pourquoi ni comment. Bref on ne se voit plus. Plus de nouvelles pendant des mois. Peut-être un an. Je suis en voiture entre Florence et Rome. Un appel sur le portable. Numéro caché. C'était elle. "J'ai pensé à toi, j'ai acheté un chien. Un Sharpei". Je ne vois pas le rapport. Je ressemble peut-être à un hamster, genre mcCartney (dixit JP). Mais un sharpei ?? Personne n'a pigé. Quelques semaines se passent. Nous voilà à une soirée chez un ami commun. L'avocate s'amène avec son jeune chien. Elle me fait du rentre-dedans. J'esquive. Elle s'en prend à une pote à moi un peu sensible. Abuse du ti'punch. S'endort là. Je rentre chez moi. Elle vomit dans son sommeil jusqu'à son âme sur le lit de notre hôte. Evidemment le jeune sharpei n'a pas été sorti et pisse et chie partout dans l'appartement. Mon pote était trop sympa ou trop bien éduqué pour repasser les plis du sharpei ou plutôt les premières rides de l'avocate. C.... si tu nous écoute   Voici donc une liste de choses à ne pas faire :

- se mettre en ménage en période de flottement ;
- inviter chez soi une jeune femme assez faible que pour se prendre un chien qui lui fait penser à son ex ;
- en vouloir à un jeune chien pour une maîtresse trop passionnée ou imbibée qui sa laisse délaisse (belle chanson de Nougaro sur le sujet) ;
- accepter que des pochtrones (même mignonnes) dorment chez soi ;
- compenser l'absence de l'être aimé par un animal de compagnie ;
- sans doute raconter des fragments de vie intimes sur un forum...


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

LA chose à ne pas faire...c'est sortir tard le soir lorsque tu as un rdv important le lendemain.... :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

Les Choses à ne pas faire : poster sur MacG au taf... :casse::rateau:


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

La chose à ne pas faire:aller chez Ikéa le week-end... :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La chose à ne pas faire:aller chez Ikéa le week-end... :rateau:


Je plussoie fortement!
Et je rajoute : chez confo egalement!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La chose à ne pas faire:aller chez Ikéa le week-end... :rateau:



C'est vrai qu'à cause de çà j'étais un peu à la bourre ..


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

La chose à ne surtout pas faire: mettre un iPod nano dans sa poche... :mouais:


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je plussoie fortement!
> Et je rajoute : chez confo egalement!


Chez Carouf non plus !
On n'y croise des petites dames bien apprêtées qui sont sans doute des mamies aimantes et douces mais qui s'insultent comme des charetiers au rayon fruits et légumes parce que après le passage de la première, la balance automatique n'a plus d'étiquette pour les courgettes de la seconde !


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Septembre 2005)

et chez mac gé non plus, sinon on a plus le temps d'aller chez Ikéa ou chez confo...


----------



## quetzalk (27 Septembre 2005)

La chose à ne pas faire. A ne plus faire. A ne plus jamais faire, hein, plus jamais, mais alors plus du tout. Enfin allez, une dernière partie et je ne réinstallerai plus Civilization III. Ne pas. Il ne faut pas....   :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> La chose à ne pas faire. A ne plus faire. A ne plus jamais faire, hein, plus jamais, mais alors plus du tout. Enfin allez, une dernière partie et je ne réinstallerai plus Civilization III. Ne pas. Il ne faut pas....   :rateau:  :rateau:


Pareil avec le II (ben oui, j'en suis resté au II)
Ou bien "Allez, encore un tour et je fais quelque chose de ma journée... Ah merde, déjà c't'heure là ?"

Mais j'ai trouvé une parade : je suis passé de PC à Mac. Du coup, je n'ai plus Civilization. Ca c'est de la thérapie de choc !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La chose à ne pas faire:aller chez Ikéa le week-end... :rateau:




*Aucun risque*
depuis que j'ai racheté un Mac, j'ai plus de sous pour acheter des meubles...




 :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Aucun risque*
> depuis que j'ai racheté un Mac, j'ai plus de sous pour acheter des meubles...
> 
> 
> ...



Ils avaient des Mac avant sur les meubles d'expositions...avant..


----------



## duracel (27 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> LA chose à ne pas faire...




-Faire confiance à son/sa parytenaire
-Mettre trop de picon dans la bière


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> -Faire confiance à son/sa parytenaire
> -Mettre trop de picon dans la bière



La chose à ne pas faire c'est boire trop de bière avec son/sa partenaire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> -Mettre trop de picon dans la bière






*Quand on aime*
on ne compte pas


----------



## elKBron (27 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils avaient des Mac avant sur les meubles d'expositions...avant..


y a 10 jours, j etais a celui de Saint Priest : il y a toujours des macs factices (style iMac flowerPower, mais c est l intention ui compte, n est ce pas ?) en expo sur les meubles  mais je confirme, faut pas y aller le samedi...


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

La chose à ne pas faire, c'est manquer l'apéro....


----------



## duracel (27 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La chose à ne pas faire c'est boire trop de bière avec son/sa partenaire



Ça a au moins le mérite de relancer la natalité.


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ça a au moins le mérite de relancer la natalité.




Pas certain...mais je vais essayer...vous dirait les résultats :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

.... se lever trop tot le matin quand on a rien a faire


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .... se lever trop tot le matin quand on a rien a faire


Se lever pour tenir compagnie à quelqu'un qui se lève tôt alors qu'il n'a rien à faire...


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

Ne jamais arriver au boulot en se disant : "cinq minutes sur MacGé et au boulot !"

'tain, déjà 11h et demi...


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

Ne jamais se dire une partie de démineur et je bosse...


----------



## krystof (27 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne jamais se dire une partie de démineur et je bosse...




Démineur... mon jeu préféré. Ça existe sur Mac ?


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne jamais se dire une partie de démineur et je bosse...


Souvenir de fac : une partie de démineur et je révise mes cours...
Et les regrets qui t'assaillent dès qu'on te file la feuille avec les sujets dessus, qu'autour de toi tout le monde noircit déjà du papier avec frénésie et que tu te sens seul, mais seul...
N'empêche, à l'époque, au démineur, je prennais tout le monde !!
Et toc !


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Démineur... mon jeu préféré. Ça existe sur Mac ?


C'est la plus terrible des questions qu'on puisse me poser ! Non, il n'y a que des versions mal finies, lentes à l'affichage... Horreur !
Et pourtant, j'en ai cherché...

Dont à ne pas faire : me demander si le démineur existe sur Mac


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .... se lever trop tot le matin quand on a rien a faire



Journée au bar Macg assurée...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne jamais se dire une partie de démineur et je bosse...




pareil pour ces boules  :rateau: 
quand on commence on ne voit plus l'heure passer


----------



## r0rk4l (27 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pareil pour ces boules  :rateau:
> quand on commence on ne voit plus l'heure passer



T'as bien raison robertav, je viens d'essaier et on ne voit pas le temps passer!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La chose à ne pas faire, c'est manquer l'apéro....



tu cherches le boulage vert, c'est ça...





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Démineur... mon jeu préféré. Ça existe sur Mac ?



si, et meme en Widget si tu as Tiger...
sinon, il y a DemineX


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

Sinon, la chose à ne pas faire, c'est de vivre plusieurs vies en même temps sans avoir des ami(e)s toubibs.


----------



## Malow (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, la chose à ne pas faire, c'est de vivre plusieurs vies en même temps sans avoir des ami(e)s toubibs.



La chose à ne pas faire serait, en plus, de n'avoir que des  _amies_  toubibs


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

LA chose à ne pas faire : se tromper de prenom de sa (son) chéri(e) au momenr crucial...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

tomber le fultal sous la douche, rien de pire que le jeans mouillé.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

mettre de l'eau dans du rouge.....que ça m'enerve....


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

remonter ses chaussettes jusqu'aux genoux


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

Mettre de l'eau dans l'anisette


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

mettre des glacons dans de la biere...


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

mettre des collants sous son pantalon...


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

Boire une biere en se levant un lendemain de cuite...


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

se ronger les ongles en sortant des toilettes ...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Boire une biere en se levant un lendemain de cuite...


C'est pourtant le meilleurs remède si ce n'est qu'une bière...


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> mettre des collants sous son pantalon...


    
Ca va Starmac, tu veux qu'on en parle ?
Et le sous-tif sous le t-shirt, ça te gratte ?


----------



## Malow (27 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> mettre des collants sous son pantalon...




Mode hors charte : si si, c'est à faire     :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

ne pas partir loin de cehz soit apres avoir manger des pruneaux a foison...


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

visiblement les collants sous le pantalon éveillent quelques souvenirs chez les uns et les autres


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant le meilleurs remède si ce n'est qu'une bière...


J'ai personnelement testé :rateau: et je ne le recommande pas du tout...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas haïr sa mère car elle nous forçait à mettre des culottes en laine pour aller faire de la luge


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ne pas partir loin de cehz soit apres avoir manger des pruneaux a foison...


Surtout si t'as le tic de te ronger les ongles...


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

ne pas péter quand on a la diarrhée ?

Edith me demande de me calmer


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas haïr sa mère car elle nous forçait à mettre des culottes en laine pour aller faire de la luge


Ne pas haïr sa mère parce qu'elle vous colle un bermuda rose pour aller à l'école ("Mais non, mon chéri, il n'est pas rose, il est saumon")


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas haïr sa mère car elle nous forçait à mettre des culottes en laine pour aller faire de la luge



nooooooooooooon!, voila, j'ai l'image d'horreur de la semaine....m****!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

Demander à M. Tyson si sa mère c'est Uncle Bens...    :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

ne pas mentir quand on va à confesse.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> visiblement les collants sous le pantalon éveillent quelques souvenirs chez les uns et les autres




ben et pourquoi ? je prefere fair rire mais au moins je vais pas claquer de dents !!   


..... d'ailler, la seule chose que j'ai acheté a paris la derniere fois que je suis allée c'etait justement des collant en laine, 
marre du vent glacial parisien


----------



## Malow (27 Septembre 2005)

La chose à ne pas faire : arriver en avance à un entretien qui a lieu à 18h...donc passage obligé par le bar du coin...


----------



## iKool (27 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas aller à confesse, tout simplement.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> La chose à ne pas faire : arriver en avance à un entretien qui a lieu à 18h...donc passage obligé par le bar du coin...


Oui bon à 13h48 tu l'a un poil cherché nan ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

ne pas croire édith


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

Mettre la main aux fesses d'Eddy en pensant que c'est Edith


----------



## Malow (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ne pas partir loin de cehz soit apres avoir manger des pruneaux a foison...



et ne pas vérifier qu'il reste au moins quelques feuilles de papier toilettes


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Septembre 2005)

Prendre le TGV à Namur (be) le dimanche pour se rendre à Apple Expo(cher) où tous les ordi sont pris d'assaut par des petits cons; alors qu'il avait un super reportage sur AE le lendemain sur LCI (gratos)


----------



## krystof (27 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Prendre le TGV à Namur (be) le dimanche pour se rendre à Apple Expo(cher) où tous les ordi sont pris d'assaut par des petits cons; alors qu'il avait un super reportage sur AE le lendemain sur LCI (gratos)




Finalement, la chose à ne pas faire est d'acheter un mac


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

acheter un Mac pour installer virtual pc...


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

essayer de recharger son iPod sur le Dock du Finder


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> et ne pas vérifier qu'il reste au moins quelques feuilles de papier toilettes


Avec des pruneaux, c'est plutôt quelques rouleaux qu'il faut


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Septembre 2005)

Bouler rouge un modo


----------



## elKBron (27 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Avec des pruneaux, c'est plutôt quelques rouleaux qu'il faut


oui, mais si l on parle de rouleaux de printemps, il y a forcement, le riz qui accompagne et alors, la c est bon, on est sauve !


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

chiche ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bouler rouge un modo



pourquoi...?


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Septembre 2005)

Sanction immédiate


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Pas forcément


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Ne jamais laver son linge sale en publique quand il s'agit de modos


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Septembre 2005)

Je n'ai cité personne


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ne jamais laver son linge sale en publique quand il s'agit de modos



oui, et de plus, un petit echange de rouge est un reflexe logique...
essaie avec moi si tu veux....


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

ne pas répondre à la provocation


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

ne pas provoquer


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

ne pas mettre le doigt entre l'écorce et le tronc


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

ne pas raconter sa vie sur un forum public, même en mode anonyme


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

ne pas fermer trop vite ce thread


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas intervenir dans un thread quand on signe "Nothing to declare"


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ne pas raconter sa vie sur un forum public, même en mode anonyme



ou en divulguer un max pour en cacher le plus....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> ne pas fermer trop vite ce thread



ne pas laisser ce fil ouvert


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas intervenir dans un thread quand on signe "Nothing to declare"



Ne jamais donner à croire aux autorités que vous êtes hors la loi.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

je vous ai parlé de Nadia ?


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2005)

Non. 

Ne jamais dire oui a Supermoquette.


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ne pas laisser ce fil ouvert


Ne pas trop faire la retape aux modos


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas trop faire la retape aux modos



ho! l'aut' hé....!!!
ne pas laisser MacEnthousiast dans sa liste d'ami...


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ho! l'aut' hé....!!!
> ne pas laisser MacEnthousiast dans sa liste d'ami...


ne pas pleurer, surtout ne pas pleurer


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ne pas raconter sa vie sur un forum public, même en mode anonyme




tu pouvais pas me prevenir plus tot ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

ne pas élever de dindes, ça énerve les voisins


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas laisser les poules causer, ça pourrait énerver Nadia.


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

rester devant son écran pendant que les autres prennent l'apéro


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas prendre son apéro en restant devant son écran


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas laisser les poules causer, ça pourrait énerver Nadia.


C'est qui Nadia?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Nadia?




c'etait la copine a titeuf ..... mais là elle c'est marié


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2005)

avec Supermoquette ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> avec Supermoquette ?





demande a roberto , c'est lui qui est dans le secteur bd


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

ne pas briser la spirale de la violence


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas écouter du Vincent Delerm quand on est au volant. Sinon on s'endort et là boum accident.


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas pleurer sur son sort....


----------



## elKBron (28 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas écouter du Vincent Delerm quand on est au volant. Sinon on s'endort et là boum accident.


ne pas ecouter vincent delerm  tout court, sinon on s endort sans jamais pouvoir se reveiller :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas écouter Vincent Delerm : la banalité, parfois, c'est dangereux.
 :mouais:


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas trop parler de Vincent Delerm, cela pourrait lui donner des idées pour une nouvelle berceuse...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2005)

entre les "ne pas faire ceci" et "ca ne sert à rien de faire celà", va falloir faire un choix :modo:


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> entre les "ne pas faire ceci" et "ca ne sert à rien de faire celà", va falloir faire un choix :modo:


Ne pas faire de choix.


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas laisser les modos dévoyer un fil inutile, certes, mais plaisant


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas se laisser faire


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2005)

ne pas flooder 

Ne pas peter au resto lors d'un premier rendez vous...


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2005)

ne pas se finir en boite avec ses potes lors de son propre mariage


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas aller dans une boite de strip-tease avec sa copine (sauf si c'est elle qui propose  )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas peter au resto lors d'un premier rendez vous...



c'est vrai qu'au deuxième, ça choque moins...  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (28 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ne pas se finir en boite avec ses potes lors de son propre mariage



ne pas se finir en boite tout court ...avec ses potes encore moins...  _enfin j'me comprends_


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas se laisser faire


Ne pas laisser les choses se faire


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne jamais, au grand jamais, entonner "Le petit bonhomme en mousse..."

Et merde.


----------



## quetzalk (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas péter au lit.
_Ou alors en silence_ ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas répondre au téléphone quand on sait que la discussion va mal finir...

Ne pas insister sur les sujets qui fachent...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Matt Damon.


----------



## MACcossinelle (28 Septembre 2005)

et surtout ne pas manger de Nutella à la petite cuillière...  





​


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

essaye une cuilère à soupe en télphonant


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas bouler rouge en espérant être compris


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

ne pas bouler rouge en boulant vert


----------



## Fulvio (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas mettre ses coudes dans son nez.

(de toutes façon, c'est impossible)


----------



## Fulvio (28 Septembre 2005)

> (\_/)
> (0.0)
> (><)
> This is Bunny. Copy Bunny and this message into your signature to help him on his way to World Domination.



Ne pas se laisser envahir par les rongeurs :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (28 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas essayer de raisonner un paranoïaque. C'est une pure perte de temps, car on ne peut pas raisonner les paranoïaques. C'est d'ailleurs à ça qu'on les reconnait.

Et puis tant qu'à faire, ne pas fréquenter de paranoïaque, c'est plus simple.


----------



## grandmage (28 Septembre 2005)

Mieux vaut éviter de chatouiller un petit chat gris à boucle d'oreille...
Il peut mal le prendre en effet !


----------



## grandmage (28 Septembre 2005)

Ou encore... Parler pour ne rien dire ?


----------



## Malow (28 Septembre 2005)

grandmage a dit:
			
		

> Ou encore... Parler pour ne rien dire ?



écrire pour ne rien dire ?


----------



## grandmage (28 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> écrire pour ne rien dire ?




Voilà, exactement. La preuve, en images.


----------



## Malow (28 Septembre 2005)

grandmage a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, exactement. La preuve, en images.



en image ?


----------



## grandmage (28 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> en image ?




Ben, en français, l'expression consacrée est "la preuve, en images", parce que ça vient des émissions de télévision. Mais tout cela n'est pas très grave...

Ah, j'y pense: il faut éviter de troubler la quiétude du grandmage trop souvent !


----------



## jahrom (28 Septembre 2005)

ne pas troubler la quiétude du grandmage trop souvent


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Merde, la charte


----------



## Malow (28 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merde, la charte



tenir compte de la charte


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

(saloperie de charte !! )


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

ne pas s'absenter un jour...sinon, c'est du n'importe quoi.....Deux heure que je passe viteuf sur des sujets....  
pitin®....ne plus s'absenter un jour....mince, je recommence demain....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas faire jouer un acteur de films porno nu et en érection dans un opéra de Wagner : ça fait scandale (histoire vraie).
Pourtant, pour une fois qu'ils trouvent un type que l'opéra fait bander, ils devraient être contents.


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas bouler rouge en espérant être compris


Ne pas chercher à comprendre un qui boule rouge.


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas aller voir le lien vers un site de cul d'un type qui sous couvert de s'excuser pour le dérangement a remis son adresse dans le forum


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas aller voir le lien vers un site de cul d'un type qui sous couvert de s'excuser pour le dérangement a remis son adresse dans le forum


Ne pas poser son cul sur un sith, il pourrait mal le prendre.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2005)

*Ne pas s'énerver*
pour des broutilles qui n'en valent pas la peine.

Mieux vaut consacrer son énergie à des choses plus importantes (ô combien pourri puisse être ce lien).


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas venir m'emmerder dans un autre thread en me reparlant d'un truc qui m'a mis grave en rogne loin, là-bas...


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas croire qu'on est crédible en "sportif" quand on a du bide sous le jogging, que l'on marche lentement, qu'il est minuit, en plein bois de Boulogne...


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas croire qu'il y a des sports nobles


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas venir m'emmerder dans un autre thread en me reparlant d'un truc qui m'a mis grave en rogne loin, là-bas...



Ne pas demander de quoi il s'agit


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas oublier d'aller manger!


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas pas belumbam belambem boum !


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas oublier d'aller manger!



 Ah oui merde ! p'tain fait ch... l'informatique on voit pas le temps passer.

PS :  :king:  :bebe:   je viens de désinstaller Civilization !!! enfin un espoir de passer à des trucs qui servent à quelque chose, aidez-moiiiiiii !!!!


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui merde ! p'tain fait ch... l'informatique on voit pas le temps passer.
> 
> PS :  :king:  :bebe:   je viens de désinstaller Civilization !!! enfin un espoir de passer à des trucs qui servent à quelque chose, aidez-moiiiiiii !!!!


Je viens de recevoir ma paye et je compte bien m'acheter Civilization III pour mon Mac...
C'est malin de m'avoir parlé de ce truc, je n'y pensais plus ( :mouais: ), j'étais sevré !!!

Si je me fais (encore et toujours) massacrer au niveau empereur parce que je joue trop comme un bourrin, ça sera de ta faute !


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Si je me fais (encore et toujours) massacrer au niveau empereur parce que je joue trop comme un bourrin, ça sera de ta faute !



ça je veux bien assumer par contre la réduction de ton efficacité professionnelle, le renoncement à toute vie sociale, à toute activité culturelle et sportive et au massacre de ta vie de couple, tu te débrouille !


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça je veux bien assumer par contre la réduction de ton efficacité professionnelle, le renoncement à toute vie sociale, à toute activité culturelle et sportive et au massacre de ta vie de couple, tu te débrouille !


Hein ?
Pas compris de quoi tu parles !!!

"Vie sociale" ????
Faut construire quelle merveille pour y avoir droit ?


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?
> Pas compris de quoi tu parles !!!
> 
> "Vie sociale" ????
> Faut construire quelle merveille pour y avoir droit ?



Bah faut arriver à construire avant les autres l'autobus qui permet de s'enfuir loin de l'ordinateur, puis utiliser l'arme "Désinstallation à distance", mais pour ça il faut obtenir la technologie "impératifs professionnels"... et au niveau Monarque, j'ai du mal  :rateau:


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bah faut arriver à construire avant les autres l'autobus qui permet de s'enfuir loin de l'ordinateur, puis utiliser l'arme "Désinstallation à distance", mais pour ça il faut obtenir la technologie "impératifs professionnels"... et au niveau Monarque, j'ai du mal  :rateau:


Moi au niveau Monarque, comme je ne suis pas une flèche j'ai du mal à atteindre la cible.


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2005)

Une chose à ne pas faire : 
trop jouer à Civilization 3 
:rateau:


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Une chose à ne pas faire :
> trop jouer à Civilization 3
> :rateau:


M'en fous, dès que je le recois, je fais une partie au niveau le plus facile et JE SERAIS LE KING OF THE WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, dès que je le recois, je fais une partie au niveau le plus facile et JE SERAIS LE KING OF THE WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chose à faire : prendre une pillule rose et au lit!


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, dès que je le recois, je fais une partie au niveau le plus facile et JE SERAIS LE KING OF THE WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ne jamais évoquer, même de très loin, Céline Dion...

*"I HEAR THERE'S NOTHING I FEAR"*

Ah putain...


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Septembre 2005)

ne pas poster toute la nuit sur le bar  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller,
ne pas troller...


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ne pas troller,
> ne pas troller,
> ne pas troller,
> ne pas troller,
> ...


Hein ?

J'entends pas, y a Céline qui brâme, caribou !


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ne pas troller,
> ne pas troller,
> ne pas troller,
> ne pas troller,
> ...


Ne pas être trop laid ?

Vu mon avatar, c'est pas gagné...


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ne jamais évoquer, même de très loin, Céline Dion...
> 
> *"I HEAR THERE'S NOTHING I FEAR"*
> 
> Ah putain...


Ne même pas penser à Lara fabian

*Je t'aiiiiiiiiiime*

Pas moi.
Par pitié, tais-toi !


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas poster quatre conneries de suite, même dans un sujet comme celui-ci...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas transférer 10 ga de photos par airport en pendant que ce sera presque aussi rapide qu'une connexion ethernet...


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2005)

Ne pas espérer faire croire qu'il y a une plage à Besançon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ne pas poster toute la nuit sur le bar  :rose:


Ne pas poster sur le bar les nuits de pleine lune, sous peine de se voir transformer en loup-garou (à ne pas confondre avec Garou, le Québécois bramant, comme sa copine Céline).   



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas espérer faire croire qu'il y a une plage à Besançon


Il y a bien une plage à Paris (1 mois par an). Alors pourquoi pas à Besançon.


----------



## MacEntouziast (1 Octobre 2005)

Ne pas laisser son Mac Mini à 256Mo


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Octobre 2005)

*Ne pas se laisser prendre au dépourvu*
comme le premier nioube venu, mon frigo est vide de tout ce qui peut ressembler de près ou de loin à une bière...



 :hein: 
 :affraid:


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Octobre 2005)

ne pas se mettre à poster alors qu'on doit partir au boulot  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *mon frigo est vide de tout ce qui peut ressembler de près ou de loin à une bière...*


Ne pas boire d'alcool le matin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas boire d'alcool le matin




*Qui te dis, jeune freluquet*
que l'envie de boire autre chose qu'un simple café me taraudait de si bon matin ?


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Qui te dis, jeune freluquet*
> que l'envie de boire autre chose qu'un simple café me taraudait de si bon matin ?


Je cite "Dans le merlot tout est bon"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

ne pas se faire reveiller par un nokia :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

Ne pas se faire réveiller...


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2005)

Ne pas mettre des emoticons partout !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

*Ne pas remonter*
ce fil à deux balles







:rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2005)

:rateau::casse::rateau:
​


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Novembre 2005)

Ne pas pousser bobonne dans les orties,  lui pisser dans le dos et dire qu'elle transpire.


----------



## Galatée (30 Novembre 2005)

Ne pas aller faire les courses (se débrouiller pour que quelqu'un d'autre y aille).
Ne pas faire à manger.
Et non je ne suis pourtant pas un homme (ne pas avoir d'idées préconcues).
:king:


----------



## puregeof (1 Décembre 2005)

Ne pas renoncer :rateau: 
Bien oui.


----------



## duracel (2 Décembre 2005)

NE pas oublier de manger.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

En allant voir un ami hospitalisé, ne pas le saluer d'un joyeux "Salut mon pote, dis donc, j'viens de voir ta veuve ..."


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Ne pas pillon.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Décembre 2005)

Ne pas croire au pere noel...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

ne pas floudre ... Quoi que ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

trainer par ici quand la maison reclame du rangement


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Décembre 2005)

trainer ici quand le patron t'appelle...


----------

